# Lasik surgery in the Philippines.



## jeter2 (Mar 19, 2014)

Has any one had Lasik surgery done in the Philippines recently?

Where and what was the cost per eye?

Thank you.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

The Philippines is not really suited for medical tourism for many reasons. For such things it is better to consider places like Singapore and Malayasa...


----------

